# error message at boot



## cdnmessenger (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, I installed fresh the current version on an old laptop. It's been years since I've got the chance to use this, but enjoy figuring it out. I am getting a message at boot that I cannot find any information on it at all and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find out about it. 

```
Kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xb0000000-0xbfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
```
any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

cdnmessenger said:


> I installed fresh the current version on an old laptop.


What version do you mean by that? There are two supported versions, 11.3-RELEASE and 12.1-RELEASE. 13.0-CURRENT is an unsupported development version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## cdnmessenger (Apr 15, 2020)

sorry 12.0


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

That's good. Sort of. FreeBSD 12.0 is end-of-life now, upgrade to 12.1 first.


----------



## cdnmessenger (Apr 15, 2020)

its 12.1-release


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

It's rather important to get this right. Please check, post the output from  `freebsd-version -uk`.


----------



## cdnmessenger (Apr 15, 2020)

$ freebsd-version -uk
12.1-RELEASE
12.1-RELEASE


----------



## Minbari (Apr 15, 2020)

cdnmessenger said:


> Hi, I installed fresh the current version on an old laptop. It's been years since I've got the chance to use this, but enjoy figuring it out. I am getting a message at boot that I cannot find any information on it at all and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find out about it.
> 
> ```
> Kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xb0000000-0xbfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
> ...


That error message is from graphics/drm-kmod. You can ignore or silence him from /etc/syslog.conf.


----------



## cdnmessenger (Apr 16, 2020)

Alright, thanks. Ive looked everywhere and cant find WC MTRR referenced. Now to get a desktop printer going and a older plotter 

Appreciate the info thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks like a red herring.
WC=Write Combining
MTRR=Memory Type Range Register


			12. MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) control — The Linux Kernel  documentation
		

"Enabling write-combining allows bus write transfers to be combined into a larger transfer before bursting over the PCI/AGP bus. This can increase performance of image write operations 2.5 times or more."






						234044 – graphics/drm-kmod: kernel: Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## Minbari (Apr 16, 2020)

cdnmessenger said:


> Alright, thanks. Ive looked everywhere and cant find WC MTRR referenced.


In /etc/syslog.conf comment the following line:

```
#*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                       /dev/console
```
Now that error message won't be printed.


----------

